# dates?



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

does anyone know when the state releases the dates and bag limits for season is it around the end of this month?


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

should be out?


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/seasons.aspx#duck


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

if I remember right the regular season dates should be anounced by the end of august....


----------



## onthewater (May 20, 2005)

Supposedly they will be released following the Wildlife Council meeting that is being held the 12th.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

Kudos to Ohio FINALLY posting the dates early.

Ohio hunters will again enjoy a 60-day duck hunting season and a six-duck bag limit this year. The 2009-2010 waterfowl hunting season dates have been approved by the Ohio Wildlife Council and are the most liberal regulations allowed by the U.S. Fish & Wildlife Service, according to the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR) Division of Wildlife.

The waterfowl hunting seasons are set to open October 17 in both Ohio's north and south zones. Hunters 15 years of age and younger will have the opportunity to enjoy a special statewide season October 3-4.

The duck hunting season in the North Zone is October 17 through December 6, followed by a late portion that opens December 26 through January 3, 2010. In the South Zone, duck season is open October 17 through November 1, followed by a late portion that opens December 12 and runs through January 24, 2010.

The daily bag limit for ducks is six, which may not include more than four mallards (no more than one may be female), three wood ducks, one black duck, two redheads, two scaup, one canvasback, one pintail and one mottled duck. Ohio duck hunters will note that canvasback populations have recovered well enough to allow for limited harvest opportunity this year. Likewise, scaup populations have improved from 2008 and the bag limit of two applies for the entire season, unlike the regulations in place last year.

The daily bag limit for mergansers is five, of which only two may be hooded. The daily bag limit for coots is 15. Possession limits after the first day are twice the daily bag limit.

Ohio hunters will enjoy a slightly longer goose season this year that essentially adds an extra weekend to each zone. In the Lake Erie Canada Goose Zone, the goose season is October 17 through November 29 followed by a second segment that opens December 7 and runs through January 3, 2010. The goose season for the remainder of the North Zone is October 17 through November 29, with a second segment that runs from December 19 through January 17, 2010. In the South Zone, goose season is October 17 through November 8 followed by a second segment that opens December 12 and runs through January 31, 2010.

The daily bag limit for Canada geese is two. Light geese (snows, blues, Ross') have a daily bag limit of 10, and white-fronted geese and brant have a daily bag limit of one. The possession limit for brant and geese is twice the daily bag limit after the first day.

People planning to hunt waterfowl are required to answer several questions for the Harvest Information Program (HIP) survey when purchasing their hunting licenses. A state wetland habitat stamp endorsement and a valid and signed federal duck stamp are required when hunting waterfowl, in addition to an Ohio hunting license. The 2009-2010 hunting licenses and wetland stamps are on sale now and remain valid through February 28, 2010.

Copies of this season's waterfowl hunting regulations, which include maps of the zones (Publication 295, Waterfowl Hunting Seasons), will be available online at wildohio.com or by late September to hunters at all license vendors.

The Ohio Department of Natural Resources ensures a balance between wise use and protection of our natural resources for the benefit of all. Visit the ODNR web site at www.ohiodnr.com.


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

thanks for posting I better get my stuff together I just picked up a couple of feeder decoys yesterday at gander moountain for 4.99 each I was at cabelas right before I went there and they were 20 a set so I got them half price


----------



## quacker attacker (Jul 17, 2009)

2 geese...i repete...2 geese, unbelievable. Them grass eatin, crappin s.o.b. are everywhere and we can only shoot 2. So much for controlling the local population!!!!


----------

